# large zombie/ skeles horde vs lizardmen



## SlannKnowBest (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey I am getting into warhammer now "play wise" like I said before so if this is a really bad idea do say so lol.

My friend I never played against before but I seen him play, he brings about 100 extra zombies/ skulls for mass res/reinforcement.

I play lizardmen and we are playing a 4000 point game, huge I know but I have some mates who are helping me with the rules so I am not stairing at the book.

I was reading thought the book and noticed something the "Lord Kroak" and Engine of the gods both do massive damage to hordes of daemons/spirits/undead. So should I take Lord Kroak and 2 skink priests "one on engine of the gods?

Also a few quick questions

1: If you have a Great Weapon can U take a shield? Same for if you have double hand weapons.
2: If you are near your general and your BSB do you add both to your LD role? "max 10 of course"


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't give any advice on the army composition as I haven't played LM in years.

As for the rules questions:
1 - You can take a shield w/ great weapons/halberds/additional hand weapons but you only get to use it against shooting. It will be useless in close combat.
2 - If you are near both the General and BSB, you get to use your General's Ld value and you get to use the BSB to reroll all Ld based tests.


----------



## SlannKnowBest (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh ok perfect guiess they arn't just messin with me lol.  thank you


----------



## Hasnat (Apr 15, 2012)

4000 points... big game. I'd say take Lord Kroak with a unit of Temple Guard, two (yes,2!) EotG, and a death SLann to spam his most expensive vampire lord with death spells, or possibly a loremaster shadow slann to cast pit of shades. Then, have lots of Saurus. Take Becalming on your Slann to reduce his spell power.


----------

